# Iowa Man Slips And Cuts Left Arm almost off



## TALLGUY (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.siouxcityjournal.com/articles/2008/06/13/news/local/80511f77d04100db86257467000ed846.txt

Good thing this guy lived next to the bar.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 13, 2008)

man the better days tom treeopcorn:


----------



## Ekka (Jun 14, 2008)

Dang!

The things peeps will do for a beer.  They're tough in Iowa!


----------

